# nappé (napper)



## prosemas

Hola!

Aquí el verbo napper tiene un significado que desconozco. ¿Alguien me podría decir? Muchas gracias.

Le service, nappé, est rapide en saison. 

Contexto: la reseña de un restaurante.


----------



## Paquita

Puede referirse  al mantel  que ponen en las mesas. Según la categoría, es de tela o de papel, hay dos o uno (uno grande y otro pequeño por encima) que se cambian después de cada "service" (o sea cuando llegan nuevos clientes) o se cambia solo el mantel superior.


----------



## prosemas

¿Como si fuera: "El servicio, de categoría, es rápido en temporada"? ¿Podría ser también "impecable" o "irreprochable"?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
No está claro. "Napper" es cubrir (por ejemplo con una salsa) -http://www.wordreference.com/fres/napper
Podría venir de "nappe": con mantel.

Espera más opiniones.


----------



## prosemas

Sí, ese sentido lo había visto, pero está claro que hay otro. A ver si a alguien se le ocurre. Muchas gracias, Tina.


----------



## Tina.Irun

prosemas said:


> ¿Como si fuera: "El servicio, de categoría, es rápido en temporada"? ¿Podría ser también "impecable" o "irreprochable"?


Hola:
La idea podría ser esa. "Nappé" se asociaría a "*de calidad*" ya que los buenos restaurantes suelen cuidar su mantelería.



> "Mantelería fina, cristalería de nivel y *servicio de altura*, con los camareros/as de riguroso negro con delantal hasta el suelo y corbata naranja."


----------



## prosemas

Bueno, lo que suponíamos, algo referente a la calidad, no casa otra cosa por ahí. Gracias!


----------



## Dalbrok

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola, estoy traduciendo un artículo de Roland Barthes sobre Proust que se llama "Ça prend" y dice: "il s'est produit en Proust une sorte d'opération alchimique qui a transmuté l'essai en roman, et la forma brève, discontinue, *en forme longue, filée, nappée.*" El adjetivo "nappé" sólo lo encuentro como "cubierto". Pero esta acepción de "nappe" de Le Littré me dio una idea:

 7°  Terme d'hydraulique. Nappe d'eau, cascade dont l'eau tombe et s'étend en forme de nappe. ♦ Une fontaine qui faisait une nappe d'eau en tombant d'un rocher, FÉN., Tél. XI ♦ Ces fleuves s'épancher en nappes transparentes, DELILLE, Homme des ch. IV 

Ésta es mi propuesta, por favor, díganme qué opinan:

"se produjo en Proust una suerte de operación alquímica que transmutó el ensayo en novela, y la forma breve, discontinua, en forma larga, hilada, extendida."


----------



## swift

Dalbrok, amigo:

Lamento mucho responder tan tardíamente a tu consulta; sobre todo, lamento no poder ofrecerte una respuesta satisfactoria.

Los que conocemos tanto el texto de Barthes como la obra de Proust, y especialmente a Proust desde Barthes, sabemos que en _Ça prend_ Barthes evoca la imagen de la mahonesa:



> La mayonnaise se lie et n'a plus dès lors qu'à augmenter peu à peu. Proust pratique au reste de plus en plus les 'ajoutages' : il réinfuse sans cesse de la nouriture à cet organisme qui s'épanouit, parce que désormais il est bien formé. La graphie elle-même change. En somme, pendant ce mois de septembre, il s'est produit en Proust une sorte d'opératon alchimique qui a transmuté [...] la forme brève, discontinue, en forme longue, filée, nappée. Que s'est-il passé ?
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=hAkqyuohJqQC&pg=PA16&lpg=PA16&dq=%22en+forme+longue,+fil%C3%A9e%22&source=bl&ots=4EGD_WbiBA&sig=sZstw-sbOLuM_ilJg69ANdFFp98&hl=es&ei=zM0QTtDoBoS5twffiIjaDQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CCYQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=%22en%20forme%20longue%2C%20fil%C3%A9e%22&f=false


De modo que aquí nos encontramos ante la segunda acepción de "napper":



> *B.* − _ART CULIN._   Recouvrir un mets solide d'une gelée, d'une sauce onctueuse.
> 
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/napper


Lo cual me hace pensar en "aderezar". Pero reconozco que esta idea no me convence.


----------



## swift

Una versión española acá:



> Pero volviendo a ese momento capital del encuentro de una voz, según Roland Barthes, algo ocurrió en septiembre de 1909, cuando “se produjo en Proust una especie de operación alquímica que transmutó el ensayo en novela, y la forma breve, discontinua, en una forma extensa, hilada (filée), recubierta con una salsa unificadora (nappée)” (1997, 45).
> 
> http://www.filos.unam.mx/pimentel/sites/default/files/textos/busca.pdf


----------



## Dalbrok

Hola, muchas gracias por responder.

Decidí hace mucho tiempo y tuve una entrevista para discutir esa traducción, pero olvidé discutir ese adjetivo.

Ahora dudo entre: "se produjo en Proust una suerte de operación alquímica que transmutó el ensayo en novela, y la forma breve, discontinua, en forma larga, hilada, extendida/fluida/untuosa". Aún tengo tiempo de arreglarlo.

"Untuosa" creo que concuerda más con tu propuesta de "aderezar".

Por cierto, no pude abrir el último enlace.


----------



## Pohana

swift said:


> ... Lo cual me hace pensar en "aderezar". Pero reconozco que esta idea no me convence.


Los aderezos son elementos que se agregan a la comida para sazonarla.



> *B.* − _ART CULIN._   Recouvrir un mets solide d'une gelée, d'une sauce onctueuse.
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/napper



Los alimentos _nappés_ estan recubiertos de capas que dan la sensación de consolidación de los elementos cubiertos, tales como los patés o ciertos platos con carnes picadas y vegetales.
Confieso que _la salsa unificadora_ (?) que cubre los textos de Proust me parece un texto traducido automáticamente, bastante falto de falto de sentido literario, por cierto.
Propongo, aunque tardíamente:
 ... _en una forma extensa, hilada, consolidada_.


----------



## amarillocadmio

¿y si se conservara la metáfora culinaria, que alude a la mayonesa, manteniendo el sentido de "consolidado" o "cuajado" con:

.. en una forma extensa, hilada, emulsionada.


----------



## Pohana

amarillocadmio said:


> ...
> .. en una forma extensa, hilada, emulsionada.


Se emulsionan sólo los liquidos, aqui hay elementos hilados, en todo caso para mantener el sentido culinario podría decirse _homogenizar_: ... _en una forma extensa, hilada, homogeneizada_.


----------



## Dalbrok

Creo que elegiré "fluida" para mantener la comparación con la mayonesa, que debe estar homogénea y emulsionada para que esté bien hecha y caiga fluidamente en forma de hilo largo.
Les agradezco mucho su ayuda.


----------



## Marie3933

Dalbrok said:


> Creo que elegiré "fluida" [...]que caiga fluidamente en forma de hilo largo.


Siento llegar un poco tarde, Dalbrock, pero yo no lo veo así ("hilo largo"), sino que se extiende a lo ancho.
Primero, se extiende a lo largo: _en forme longue, filée_, y luego se ensancha como una "nappe d'eau" -> nappée. ¿No?
una posibilidad: _alargada, continuada, extendida
_(cf. _une métaphore filée_ = una metáfora continuada (o superpuesta)


----------



## Dalbrok

Estoy imaginando cómo cae la mayonesa casera y recordando lo que he visto en televisión. Cuando la mayonesa está lista, agarran un poco y la dejan caer. La mayonesa cae junta en forma delgada (como si fuera un hilo) y con fluidez. Si no estuviera bien hecha, habría grumos y caerían algunos pedazos. Creo que no se ensancha cuando cae.

Tu opción se parece mucho a lo que elegí primero, pero creo que la idea de Barthes era la mayonesa en sí y no cómo cubre y se extiende.
No sé si estoy explicándolo bien.


----------



## Marie3933

Cuando "tu nappes un gâteau de chocolat", lo extiendes bien por todas partes, en una capa regular, envolvente, sin dejar ninguna parte sin cubrir.
Y creo que aquí lo que predomina, más que la idea de la mayonesa es la oposición radical a "forme brève, discontinue".


----------



## Dalbrok

Ya entiendo tu punto.
Como se habla de la forma, "extendida" queda mejor por las otras características que se le oponen. Debería dejarlo como estaba.

También están las metáforas con la mayonesa que hacen que "fluida" quede bien, pero ese sentido es menos evidente que la forma. ¿Verdad?
Agradezco estas recomendaciones.


----------



## amarillocadmio

¿Y el "envolvente" que usa Marie3933 para describir la capa? 
Me parece que cumple todos los requisitos, incluso el de mantener el símil con la mayonesa. Es perfecto, mejor que "extendida", que resulta más impreciso.


----------

